# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Breeder or wait for Expo?

## JackTar

I have my next pet narrowed down. It's between an anery, anery/motley corn, grey rat snake, white-sided grey rat snake or a nonbug-eyed  blue-eyed leucistic texas rat snake. Are there any subtle character trait differences or are they all similar in regards to size/temperment/care? What breeders come highly recommended or should I wait for a Reptile Expo?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I have my next pet narrowed down. It's between an anery, anery/motley corn, grey rat snake, white-sided grey rat snake or a nonbug-eyed  blue-eyed leucistic texas rat snake. Are there any subtle character trait differences or are they all similar in regards to size/temperment/care? What breeders come highly recommended or should I wait for a Reptile Expo?


Try the show first and if you do not see anything contact a breeder online.

Not sure where you are in NC how far you are willing to travel but there is the Repticon in Raleigh this weekend.  :Good Job:

----------


## JackTar

I'm in Asheville. I think there's one in Charlotte in February

----------

